# Missing net.eth0 startup at boot [Solved]

## KWhat

I recently updated --deep and every works fine however I have noticed that druing boot net.eth0 and net.eth1 are missing.  They both come up just fine and connect to the internet however it does tell me what access point no ip address that they recieved.  Also net.lo is shown to come up.

```
carbon14 kwhat # rc-update show

 * Broken runlevel entry: /etc/runlevels/nonetwork/local

 * Broken runlevel entry: /etc/runlevels/default/local

 * Broken runlevel entry: /etc/runlevels/default/netmount

 * Broken runlevel entry: /etc/runlevels/boot/clock

 * Broken runlevel entry: /etc/runlevels/boot/net.lo

 * Broken runlevel entry: /etc/runlevels/boot/bootmisc

 * Broken runlevel entry: /etc/runlevels/boot/keymaps

 * Broken runlevel entry: /etc/runlevels/boot/modules

 * Broken runlevel entry: /etc/runlevels/boot/urandom

 * Broken runlevel entry: /etc/runlevels/boot/rmnologin

 * Broken runlevel entry: /etc/runlevels/boot/checkroot

 * Broken runlevel entry: /etc/runlevels/boot/checkfs

 * Broken runlevel entry: /etc/runlevels/boot/localmount

 * Broken runlevel entry: /etc/runlevels/boot/consolefont

 * Broken runlevel entry: /etc/runlevels/boot/hostname

 * Broken runlevel entry: /etc/runlevels/battery/local

 * Broken runlevel entry: /etc/runlevels/battery/netmount

               acpid | battery      default

            bootmisc |         boot

             checkfs |         boot

           checkroot |         boot

               clock |         boot

            coldplug |         boot

         consolefont |         boot

              hdparm |         boot

            hostname |         boot

             keymaps |         boot

               local | battery      default nonetwork

          localmount |         boot

             modules |         boot

            net.eth0 | battery      default

              net.lo |         boot

            netmount | battery      default

              pcmcia | battery      default

           rmnologin |         boot

           syslog-ng | battery      default

             urandom |         boot

carbon14 kwhat #

```

Last edited by KWhat on Mon Sep 11, 2006 6:27 am; edited 2 times in total

----------

## olger901

The update probaly updated your baselayout from 1.11 to 1.12 where alot of changes were made in, so my questions have you run etc-update to change the needed configuration files after the emerge -uD world? If not, do so now, next for network support emerge netplug and add it to your default runlevel, this will cause the network to only boot-up when a network cable is plugged in.

----------

## Nick C

assuming youve updated baselayout recently and run etc-update you do sometimes get lots of random rc errors on your next boot while it updates and fixes things, rebooting again normally fixes them. But always make sure you run etc-update after a baselayout update (especially major ones!)

----------

## KWhat

etc-update was done...  and i am unsure as to what the Broken runlevel entry's are...  will try to emerge netplug and respond with how that went.

Ok... issue with netplug... i cant figureout how to add it to my default run level as its not in the init.d folder.

----------

## Gentree

I would echo nick's advice , reboot a couple of times.

I had the exact same problem after updating baselayout. One or two reboots later all fell back into place.

maybe next baselayout update will say : "you now need to restart your computer ....." 

 :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## KWhat

ok been a rebooting nothing yet... any other ideas  

update***

there is an update to baselayout ... updating now,.

----------

## KWhat

nope no luck.... more ideas.

----------

## JohnBlbec

I have the same problem. Network works correctly but there is no info during booting. When I manualy restart /etc/init.d/net.eth0 restart I can see the right info. Btw. etc-update has been performed...

----------

## Gentree

try googling the forums for part of your error msg, it's ofter more effective than the somewhat challenged forum search.

eg http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&lr=&q=site%3Aforums.gentoo.org+pdf&btnG=Search

 :Cool: 

----------

## JohnBlbec

 *Gentree wrote:*   

> try googling the forums for part of your error msg, it's ofter more effective than the somewhat challenged forum search.
> 
> eg http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&lr=&q=site%3Aforums.gentoo.org+pdf&btnG=Search
> 
> 

 

I have done it before I write my msg here but w/o success and that is why I have posted msg here. Thanks for your advice...

----------

## Gentree

try again   :Wink: 

----------

## Pandor

remove them

```
rc-update del *broken script*
```

 and then re-add them

```
rc-update add *broken script* *runlevel*
```

That should fix it..

btw: use a "gentoo broken runlevel entry" google query, 1st link: 

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?p=3473310

and wadda ya know, i nice litle script from noOneCares, to automate the process.   :Very Happy: 

----------

## KWhat

No Luck... Anyone have any ideas?

----------

## count_zero

Look at the new options in /etc/conf.d/rc, specifically RC_COLDPLUG and RC_HOTPLUG.  Set them to both "no" and see what happens.

----------

## KWhat

That solved it thanks!

----------

